
Informatics Lecture Video Recordings - 1qazxsw23edc
http://groups.inf.ed.ac.uk/vision/VIDEO/
======
1qazxsw23edc
Is anyone able to view or download these recordings. Topics in these lectures
are gold but I'm not able to view or download any of the lectures. Anybody
know what's the technical problem with these?

